# Fertility Investigation



## JustMish22 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello My names Michelle and im new to fertility friends forum 
I have endometriosis, pcos and possibly adenomyosis  I have had two laparoscopy's and ovarian drilling 
Im looking for some advice me and my partner are ttc and have been for over a year 
my partners had a seminal/semen analysis  and his results are as followed:

Apperance-Normal
Volume- 4.3ML
PH- 8.0
Sperm conc'n  33.0 x 10^6/ml
sperm conc'n 141.9 x 10^6/ej
Motility 58% (40% of which >32% should be progressive)
Progessive 56%
Non progressive 2%
immotile 42%
Normal forms 3% (4% normal forms may be considered sub fertile)

Ok so these are his results I have no idea what these mean if you do please explain, the doctor did say hes below at 3% because 4% is considered the right percentage.

I had blood tests done which I found strange because despite having endometriosis and pcos everything came back normal which I don't understand as I know I definitely have pcos and endometriosis.

Next step is first fertility clinic appointment in a few days
What should we expect? 
Im hoping to start clomid soon

I also forgot to mention so im editing I don't get my periods until every year but recently they have been getting a little bit better and have been getting them every 3 months but this could change at anytime.
I had my blood tests done but im not sure if im ovulating they said everything is normal does this mean im ovulating?
it was a full blood count


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

JustMish22 said:


> Hello My names Michelle and im new to fertility friends forum
> I have endometriosis, pcos and possibly adenomyosis I have had two laparoscopy's and ovarian drilling .....
> I had blood tests done which I found strange because despite having endometriosis and pcos everything came back normal which I don't understand as I know I definitely have pcos and endometriosis.
> 
> ...


Hi Michelle,

I cannot really help with sperm analysis as I use DS.

The endo and PCOS may not cause blood test results to be out of the ranges, indeed sometims they will cause the results to in fact appear 'better.

You can only go by the main test results initially along with whatever other info you have connected to the endo/PCOS.

Re ovulation - you will only know by having a cycle fully tracked at the clinic or waiting and seeing via a cycle for sure.

My own results conflict - some appear to say I do, others are less clear, but have had one cycle and now looking at how to adapt the cycle to increase my chances etc.

Re number of periods - I am afraid I cannot assist with this as I have long-ish cycles, but they are regular.

Feel free to PM me.
Good luck


----------



## Lirone (Jun 5, 2013)

If you have a clinic appointment in a few day do get them to explain the results to you properly. Basically there need to be enough sperm (concentration), they need to swim well (motility) and in the right direction (progression). All these figures look good as far as I can see (I have no real expertise at all, but I did read up a bit to try to understand our results). 

The sperm also need to be the right shape in order to fertilise an egg when they get there. A lot of human sperm are irregular shapes so it's apparently not a problem if only a small percentage are normal - your man seems a bit low at 3% so that's probably reducing your chance of getting pregnant right now. The fact that he has a high proportion of good swimmers might help make up for that - if lots of sperm get to the egg there's a better chance that at least one normal one will make it.  There are things that can be done to improve the quality of the sperm (zinc/multi vitamins helped my other  half a lot - ask the specialist if they recommend anything) and at the end of the day it only needs one sperm to do the job! 

Good luck with your appointment and the rest of the journey 

Lirone


----------

